# Is 10 weeks too old for a new puppy?



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi All,
Looking for some advice please-Ihave read several articles regarding age of puppies that say 7/8 weeks is optimum age to bring a new puppy home and older than that means you are missing out on vital bonding time with your new pup-also if there are still litter mates with them they will have bonded more with them and you are going to have a difficult time as they will pine for their siblings.What do you think?
Also how long is acceptable to leave your puppy alone in a crate?I mean is 2hours ok(obviously with water/toy)That would be max time it would be alone once a week?
Ireally love reading all your posts and pics-it has given me confidence to look seriously for a puppy knowing there is all this experience out there-thank you !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy was probably closer to 12 weeks when we gor her as we got her after her 2nd injection because we asked the breeder to hold on to her longer because mum had a holiday booked and it mde mre sence to pick her up on the way home from black pool than making two trips, also i was the only one home as every one ells was away but i was traveling to clooege so 3 out of 5 days i was away for almost 9 hours, so we couldnt have had a pup alown for that long. 

gypsy was fine and even though i did all the training feeding and walking she still picked my mum and is supper atached to her, where as Echo i missed out on the first full week with her at home so she was with my mum 24/7 and she is glued to my side as often as she can. 

i think 2 hours is fine, you will probably leave them longer at night, so 2 hours is fine.

i take it you have found a pup you like ?

i dont think 10 weeks is to old, pups and dopgs of any age get rehomed and they do fine. 

tell us more and bout this pup that has caught you eye. ?


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Kendal
Thanks for your advice-there is so much stuff out there and sometimes it is totally opposite to each other -guess I can stop confusing myself and just rely on this forum to answer the questions!
Yes I have spotted a possible little light coloured girl who is now 10 weeks but also have two breeders who are expecting litters later this year,neither have a waiting list as such but say to contact them nearerthetime(April and June)
Will keep you posted thanks for the advice.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I got Coco when he was 10 weeks old. His been fine apart from the first few nights of crying but they all do that I think. I was always told not to get one before 10 weeks so you never know whats the best age.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy was 10 weeks old and she has been fine with us, she was quite confident and settled very quickly; cockerpoos are so loving and sweet natured and just love people.


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi-
Thanks for your help regarding 10 weeks being too old it just shows you that it is better taking advice from real owners rather than articles read.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

We got Rufus at 11 weeks because we wanted to avoid making his first week with us the insane christmas week. He's just fine, I think


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I read all those articles and I know the age of some pups did put me off, and you obviously want to do it right, but with hind sight and once you've done it i really cant see it making much of a difference, obviously had no baring with everyone above. We got Mable at 8 weeks and she bonded more with Wilf initially, which i suppose makes sense really, she really was more interested in him than us but after a couple of weeks she became a people pup as well and has ended up a loyal, follow you, sit on you, move when you move cockapoo. I leave and have left Mable for that length if time.. otherwise you would nt go anywhere although am very conscious of the time ... good luck x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

neesyanne said:


> Hi All,
> Also how long is acceptable to leave your puppy alone in a crate?I mean is 2hours ok(obviously with water/toy)That would be max time it would be alone once a week?


The first time I left Rosie was two days after we got her, when I started leaving her for half an hour twice a day (pre-school run!). She was fine. I left her for two hours within the first week and since then, the longest I've left her (apart from overnight) is about four hours. 

Ironically, she's getting left longer as a puppy than she ever will once her jabs have taken effect and she's actually allowed to come out with us!


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

*Is10 weeks too old*

HI All
Thanks so much for all advice but I am absolutely gutted-was all ready to ring to book appointment to visit puppy when husband decided now was not a good time to go for a puppy !!!Unfortunately I need his co-operation in the puppy minding area as I have got a seasonal business that I need to run and although I considered taking her with me it would be too difficult without back-up-it has been a horrible day :furious: Maybe I will have to put this on hold for now-thanks for all your great advice-I will just have to look at all your pics and doings for now.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww I am so sorry to hear that. Terrible when you have your heart set on something and it's taken out from under you. Hopefully you will be able to get one sometime soon. Make your husband sign up on here so he can get sucked in too


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

parapluie said:


> Aww I am so sorry to hear that. Terrible when you have your heart set on something and it's taken out from under you. Hopefully you will be able to get one sometime soon. Make your husband sign up on here so he can get sucked in too


That's a good plan. It took ages to talk my husband into getting a dog, but when he saw what cockapoos were like, he agreed and now he loves Rosie. A big part of that is his plan to use taking her for a walk in the evening as an excuse to go to the pub - are there any dog-friendly pubs near you?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Such a shame when it all appeared within reach ... keep chipping away, let him catch you looking at sites with loads of ahhhh look at that ... good luck for future hope he changes his mind but I appreciate it would be difficult without his support x


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

*10 week old puppy*

Hiall 
Well good and bad news!!!-Have got agreement to go for puppy(friend suggested alternative arrangements re puppysitting)but puppy has been sold!!!-Noooooooooooooo!-back to the drawing board as they say.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It will all work out in the end for the best. Your dog is out there somewhere and you'll find it!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay! Good news. And it's doggy fate (kis-mutt?) - you'll get the right one in the end.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

There are definitely more puppies out there... that's honestly the easiest part! It's the convincing that's hard... so you're definitely on your way!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Take your time and enjoy your search ... you'll be able to get one at 8 weeks now x


----------

